# مكيف شباك بيكون ثلج على المبخر



## mizo1745 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

عندى مكيف شباك بيكون ثلج على المبخر بعمل فترة تشغيل ساعتين مما يؤثر على حيز الهواء الراجع
اللى عنده تفسير لهذه المشكلة برجاء الافادة


----------



## eng-ksa (6 سبتمبر 2009)

حاول تنظيف الايفابوريتور وراح تنحل المشكله


----------



## mizo1745 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا شكرا للاخ eng_ksa 
ثانيا اود الفت الانتاه ان الـ fins لسه معمول لها صيانة وتنظيف جيد كذلك ان الهواء المار (الراجع) من خلاها طبيعى اما المشكلة فهى اثناء الليل بعد ساعتين تقريبا من عمل الجهاز يتكون التلج على وش الجهاز وبالتالى ينسد مسار الهواء الراجعوعليه لازم افصل التبريد عشان التلج يذوب
برجاء التفسير
وشكرا كتير


----------



## cossacks1 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ياريت تقيس الضغط العالي(HI) والواطي (low) وتحدد نوع الفريون وتكتب النتايج هنا وانا حقولك نعمل ايه ان شاء الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هادي العاني (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كان التبريد جيد فاعتقد هناك انسداد في المرشح او تلف منظم درجة الحرارة
اما اذا كان التبيريد ضعيف فهنالك تسرب في الشحنة


----------



## shaimaamohamed (6 سبتمبر 2009)

المشكلة هتكون غالبا فى coil


----------



## على الشاعر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز ....
كل عام وانت بالف خير ,,,

انا عايز ادردش معاك شويه ممكن .....!!!

شوف ياغالى موضوع تكوين الثلج على المبخر نتيجة عدة اسباب ومنها :

1- التدوير المباشر للهواء الخارج من المكيف بمعنى الهواء الخارج نفسه اللى داخل وذلك نتيجة وجود ستائر او دولاب او اى شىء فى مواجهة المكيف ,,,, تمام ماشى .

2- انسداد فى ملف المبخر .... بالله عليك لا تقل قمت بالنظافة بالبلاور لآلآلآلآ لو سمحت انزع المكيف واغسله كويس فى المشحة او مكان مخصص وايضا حاول بين الملفات باستخدام مثل سن المفك الرفيع وانزع الطين والاوساخ الموجوده وهناك ماده كيماويه للنظافه تستخدم .... ياسيدى ميه ومسحوق غسيل بريل .... تمام 

3- طبعا ممكن يكون نقص فى الشحنه ... بس ده مكيف شباك يعنى مش هتعرف الشحنه الا بالبلف الثاقب ومش متوفر عنك اكيد .... من الاخر اشحن المكيف وشوف الامبير للجهاز ...

وطبعا ممكن تلاقى الثلج فى الليل اكتر وظاهر عن النهار .....

شكرا لك

والله اعلم ,,,,,,,,


----------



## mizo1745 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكرين يا جماعة الخير على الردود بتاعتكم بس انا عندى اضافة ان الجهاز لسه متنضف عند الورشة (يعنى نضيف لانج) والظاهرة التلج وجودة فى الليل بس مع العلم ان الغرفة مش بتبرد كويسوالمكيف مواجهة للدولاب لان ال swing مش شغال 
اما بخصوص ان هناك احتمال تسريب بالشحنة فاعتقد انه مع الوقت مش حيكون فى تبريد خالص نتيجة لهروب الفريون
على كل حجرب انى ارفع درجة الحرارة تدريجيا بحيث يكون الراجع نوعا ما مرتفع درجة حرارته لتلاشى حدوث ثلج
حجرب وابقى ابلغكوا
قولوا يارب ما يتكون تلج الا انا ببقى حران جدا( انا مقيم فى السعودية وما ادراكوا ما الحر)
سلاموا عليكو


----------



## على الشاعر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

mizo1745 قال:


> متشكرين يا جماعة الخير على الردود بتاعتكم بس انا عندى اضافة ان الجهاز لسه متنضف عند الورشة (يعنى نضيف لانج) والظاهرة التلج وجودة فى الليل بس مع العلم ان الغرفة مش بتبرد كويسوالمكيف مواجهة للدولاب لان ال swing مش شغال
> اما بخصوص ان هناك احتمال تسريب بالشحنة فاعتقد انه مع الوقت مش حيكون فى تبريد خالص نتيجة لهروب الفريون
> على كل حجرب انى ارفع درجة الحرارة تدريجيا بحيث يكون الراجع نوعا ما مرتفع درجة حرارته لتلاشى حدوث ثلج
> حجرب وابقى ابلغكوا
> ...


 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يا عزيزى ال swing مش شغال مفيش مشكله ولكن المشكله ان الدولاب يكون على بعد اقل من 2 متر

وده ممكن يعمل ظاهرة التدوير المباشر كما ذكرت ..... والمبخر يثلج وعندما يثلج المبخر يكون هذا الثلج بمثابة عازل للهواء الخارج بالتالى المكان مش هيبرد .....

شكرا لك ......


----------



## mizo1745 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزى ا على
اولا انا بشكرك لاهتمامك الجميل ده
الدولاب بعيد تقريبا 3متر ونص وانا اقصد ان السوينج متوقف اى ان عملية توزيع الهواء تكاد تكو منعدمة لهذا السبب
تحياتى الك


----------



## eng-ksa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم ...

حاول ان تعدل مسار مخرج الهواء الى مسار اخير غير مواجه الى الدولاب باضافة لوح او غيره من الالمونيوم او الكرتون

وبعد ذلك حاول ولابد ان تحاول ان تضبط الحساس الحراري على درجة 25 مئوية

وسوف تنحل مشكلتك


اخوك
المهندس/ منصور
السعودية


----------



## خالدة نصرت (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز..مشكلتك تكون الثلج في الليل وما بعد منتصف الليل بمدة لابأس بها والسبب بسيط ان مكيفك لا يفصل ترموستات
ومكانة اي المكان الراكب فية ليس بمرتفع مما يؤدي لتكون الثلج اترك في الليل الباب او الشباك مفتوح لتجديد الهواء او شوف الترموستات


----------



## mizo1745 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ eng_ksa والاخ خالدة وانا حجرب انى اركب لوح لتعديل مسار الهواء اما بخصوص الترموستات فهو شغال لانى لما بكون مؤشر الحرارة على البارد واغيره للدرجة الاعلى اسمع صوت انفصال الكباس وكمان المكيف مركب على ارتفاع كويس ( 2 متر من الارض)
حجرب وابقى ابلغكوا 
الله الموفق


----------



## المهندس المعدوم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الكلام اللى اخوانى المهندسين قالوه تمام 100% ولكن عايزك تخلى مروحه الevaperator على الhigh وشوف حيحصل ايه


----------



## majjed (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
مشكلة الثلج ياعزيزي هو ان الثرموستات غير شغال مما يؤدي الى انخفاض درجة الحرارة وبالتالي يتكون الثلج


----------



## ossamaalghazali (9 سبتمبر 2010)

عندى تكيف اسبليت 53qh12 تبريدة ضعيف بالرغم من زيادة شحنة الغاز وبكثف مياه وتتساقط من داخل الوحدة الداخلية فى بعض الاوقات بالرغم من ان الصرف سليم نظيف ارجو الرد


----------



## luonardo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

ممكن يكون يا جماعه فى سدد فى داخل جهاز الشباك ده هو اللى بيخليه يعمل كدا


----------



## تامر النجار (15 مارس 2011)

شوف يا اخى من عوامل تكون الثلج ان ممكن تكون نسبة الرطوبة عالية جدا فى الجو وفى نفس الوقت تكون الشحنة منخفضة وبهذا يظل المكيف يعمل باستمرار دون ايفصل ومع استمرار مرور الهواء المحمل باللرطوبة الزائدة مع عدم الفصل يؤدى الى تكون الثلج لان فترة الفصل تعمل على اذابة الثلج اول باول وقولك بان الغرفة درجة حرارتها مرتفعة فهذا يؤكد عدم كفائة الجهاز


----------



## ahmedmigi (15 مارس 2011)

من اهم وسائل انتقال الحرارة سرعة الهواء...لذلك اعتقد انك بتشغل المكيف على درجة منخفضة جدا تعادل 16م وتقريبا مخلى سرعة المروحة قليلة جدا فبالتالى ما فيش انتقال حرارة كوويس من المبخر الى الهواء ..فبالتالى الهواء اللى طالع مس ساقع اوى زى منتا عايز ..ايضا فى الحالة دى طبيعى جدا تكون تلج على المبخر لعدم وجود هواء كاف لحمله..


----------



## عبدالعزيز السيد مص (22 مارس 2011)

الله يحميكم علي


----------

